# Water temp?



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Anybody have any water temps for the Meldahl, Markland pools? Thanks.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

I was at Meldahl yesterday, 65 degrees at dawn and 68 in the afternoon.


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

Any saugeye biting yet? I fished last Sunday and caught a few little ones, probably still 3-4 weeks away!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks. Sounds like it will be a couple of weeks yet. Catching any crappie in the creeks?


----------



## Crafty One! (Jun 12, 2012)

I caught a few but they seem to be still scattered! I think when the water tempatures gets around 55 - 58 it will b prime. I will keep u updated!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shorebound1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I plan on trying them when I get back from Florida.


----------

